# Tiptronic shifter question



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

So I have a 2004 2.7t Allroad w/ the tiptronic transmission. My wife had a loaner of a 2012 Tiguan the other day and the new tip has the trigger style shifter, is there any way to convert over to the new style shifter which is much more comfortable and appealing. Short of changing transmissions, anyhow... thanks for any help in advance. :beer:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Do you mean have the button on the shifter be at the front instead of the side or do you mean paddle shifters on the steering wheel? I haven't been in a new Tiguan so I'm not sure what they have.

If you mean paddles then I'm pretty sure the RS6 of the same time period had a paddle shift steering wheel.

If you mean the actual shifter I bet you could make it work. I don't think you'd need a new trans but you would have to fiddle with how the lever is moved from selection to selection. It will probably require some trial and error and some fab work.


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

Yeah, I'm just asking about the shifter itself. I know there is a mod for putting steering wheel shifters on the tip, but they're buttons on the wheel. I am getting older and lazier and like my stereo controls on the steering wheel. Hehehe. I'm thinking that too, now to just figure out if I want to try and source one of the newer Tiguan shifters or some other trigger shifter that will likely be a little cheaper.


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm also curious whether I can just change the knob and perhaps cut into the shifter's shaft to allow it to trigger the lock, as I have seen a lot of other car maker's having the trigger shift knob or if I have to change the whole unit, etc then somehow wire in the Audi shift board, what not. Hehehe.


----------



## awdjunkies (Nov 8, 2006)

I am not sure if your allroad has the same steering wheel mine does, but it has radio buttons as well as the tip shifter buttons, so I can shift gears whether up or down.


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

Mine only has radio buttons, haven't seen the tip & radio control buttons on one wheel, just either or. What year is your Allroad?


----------



## awdjunkies (Nov 8, 2006)

dasGolf01 said:


> Mine only has radio buttons, haven't seen the tip & radio control buttons on one wheel, just either or. What year is your Allroad?



I have had 2 allroads, both '01 and both had/have the tip shift buttons on the steering wheel. I can take a quick picture of my current one if you wish?:wave:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

dasGolf01 said:


> Mine only has radio buttons, haven't seen the tip & radio control buttons on one wheel, just either or. What year is your Allroad?


 Mine also has both the shift buttons and radio buttons. It's just like this one:


----------



## awdjunkies (Nov 8, 2006)

G0to60 said:


> Mine also has both the shift buttons and radio buttons. It's just like this one:


 Yup ^ like mine..  Thanks for the pic BTW.


----------

